# My Chirstmas With A Mouse



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Well last week i was sorting through my mice, sorted out the fox litter at the beggining and went through the siamese on the friday. I had 3 males and i only wanted 1, one from Karmer and two a week younger from Ying. One of the pair was very small and skinny so he was out, his brother has the best ears but i am thinking that the other male will be much bigger sized and as i dont have a big mouse anymore i thought i would bing him home and see how they develop, as i didnt want to put them tougher and he is now 5weeks so didnt want to leave him with the girls and there is no empty units left at work. I set up my hamster cage for him in my spair room with a big water bottle and chucked in loads of food so if i forgot about him he would be fine. (my memory is terrible). Any way i went to check on him the next day and he was sitting infrount of the cage looking at me! put him back in and went off to tesco to buy a plastic sortage box for him. got home and went up there and he was out again and chewing a leed for an old TV! Put him back again and sat there in the dark making air holes in the box and watching him. He came out had a look around then just squeezed through the bars! So he is now named Houdini and is now in his new escape proof box. :lol:


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha ha! I had one do exactly the same, little Rowan is now in an escape proof box too, unfortunately I already had a Harry Houdi (my rabbit), so I couldn't use the name. Gave me a fright when I saw him, lol!
Good luck with him!
Annie


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very compressible, those mouskers.


----------

